
Reviens, Leon - buserror
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-34243967
======
buserror
I left France in 1999, I have zero regrets, and zero plans to move back. I was
sure at the time that it was next to impossible to actually 'do' something in
France, because of the straitjacket that is the state, mostly.

And has /that/ changed since? Huh, what the hell are they talking about, it's
even worse that it ever was, and the state+cronies are spending their time
inventing new taxes and regulations to add to it.

Also, the place is /dire/ \-- I was in Paris a few months ago (to be honest I
never liked Paris much when I lived there but...) and it's even worse -- looks
almost post-apocalyptic in some places. The countryside is still lovely, but
well, suggesting to move back to ... Paris ? Ewww.

So, nope, sorry, I'm staying -- a lot can be said about the UK, but quite
frankly, I feel a lot more British these days anyway, apart from the rather
conspicuous accent :-)

~~~
weddpros
I was feeling the same before I left France: not in the right country.

And the article doesn't mention how stupid it is to use a 80's era ad to
portray France's innovative mind set... or is it?

Also "reviens Leon" is quite condescending... again not a smart move.

The french who leave their country vote with their feet: you can't attract
them back without a profound political change (which will "never" come).

